# Favorite Weather websites



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

DanOrion said:


> the 'ol Crème fraiche (that's the stuff, yeah)


Baste that turkey!


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

That's a nice list there.... here's another!

RAP Real-Time Weather


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Good list Dan. CAIC and coloradopowederforecast are my favorite sites.

I end up using the first site when I want to dive in on freezing level. The freezing level counour intervals are a really good way to figure out if your favorite creek is going to run or get shut down... I've used that site to try and figure out escalante creek weather and flows...

Good Stuff!


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

The 5-hour scene:

Current Grand Junction NEXRAD Radar Map : Weather Underground

The big picture:

West Conus Water Vapor Loop - Satellite Services Division - Office of Satellite Data Processing and Distribution


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Speaking of Escalante, according to the DNR site:

"At the beginning of 2011 all areas in the Gunnison and San Miguel basins are above average, but due to the storm track, the areas with predominantly south and southwest facing slopes, such as the Grand Mesa and the *Uncompahgre Plateau* *have the highest snowpack at over 200% of normal* while more north facing slopes stand at around 120%."


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

And then there's the ultimate winter jones site:

Water Supply Outlook for the Western United States

Click on "Streamflow Forecasts" - color coded by watershed.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Good list, but have to throw Powderbuzz on that list. Backcountry weather and avalanche information for the Rocky Mountains: Snow, Avalanche, and Weather Discussions for Colorado
Great links to about everything you need. CAIC, NOAA, Meso West, Snow Alarm, Snowpack by Basin, Total Snowfall/ Precip by drainages and more. Also Weather Channel is good for infrared satellite loops.


----------

